# AXA Med Test Cyp



## DeckApe (Apr 15, 2019)

Just received 10 10ml vials of AXA Med test cyp. Does anyone have any reviews of it or use? Just trying to see if there are actual results from it or if it’s bunk?


----------



## snake (Apr 15, 2019)

Can't help ya but that's kinda closing the barn door after the horses are out isn't it?

Forget any reviews, pin that shit and do bloods in 4 weeks then you'll have your answer. Test is the easiest to test for. Do that and get back to us. If not all assume you're just shilling for them.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 15, 2019)

What Snake said. Pin it and get private blood work in 4 wks. No one will have likely heard of the lab you are using. None of the active guys on this forum that will reply to your thread would ever consider buying AAS online, so none of us will have ever heard of that lab. Shady forums get paid by the "sponsored labs" to give positive reviews and then have Mods that delete bad reviews and ban members that get sold bunk gear. That's how most of us eventually ended up here tbh... 

Your stuff could very well be real though, so pin it and get bloods to find out.


----------



## DeckApe (Apr 15, 2019)

I just don’t want to end up getting an infection


----------



## CJ (Apr 15, 2019)

10 vials huh, no dipping a toe in the water for this guy!


----------



## automatondan (Apr 15, 2019)

DeckApe said:


> I just don’t want to end up getting an infection



Order some whatman syringe fliters. Boom, problem solved.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeah, you guys already kind of nailed it.

Ordering 10 vials of test from an unknown source seems like a big gamble in multiple ways.  Only thing to do now is pin that shit and get bloodwork done.


----------



## snake (Apr 16, 2019)

DeckApe said:


> I just don’t want to end up getting an infection


Doesn't happen much at all but you get an infection with pharma test. Pin and Bloods.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 16, 2019)

Why buy 10 vials from a place you know nothing about?  Then come here and ask if they are any good.  hmmmm   Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Shane-0-Mack (Apr 29, 2019)

I just tested Axa Med Tri Tren and its bunk, so is there primo and boldenone.


----------



## rinew_dtp (May 1, 2019)

I took their test e 500mg/week for 2 weeks now. Cant feel a difference. Would like more info


----------



## CJ (May 1, 2019)

rinew_dtp said:


> I took their test e 500mg/week for 2 weeks now. Cant feel a difference. Would like more info



Get some blood work done in 2 weeks. You'll have the info you need.


----------



## Jin&Juice (May 25, 2019)

If you don't want infections from an unknown source, then follow the advice above and filter your gear. Filtering won't make it real though.... In the future, do the research before you place the order, not once you have it in hand.

JJ


----------

